# Hartford Products



## ermd (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello.

I have been following this forum for years with great enjoyment. I never really had much to say because I'm a rookie and you train geniuses managed to say it all, but now I have a favor to ask. 

I stumbled on Hartford Products way back when and was blown away by their realism and beauty, but just when I was ready to start spending and undertake my G-scale adventure, I was asked by my hospital employer to take over emergently as the medical director of the Emergency Department (no pun intended). I said I would do it for a year until they could find someone more qualified. Eight years later I finally did step down, and when I went looking for Hartford Products - well, you guys know the rest.

What I thought I would ask from you all would be for pics of the older completed kits and one kit in particular that I can't seem to find despite hacking into the DOD website and using their search engines! Seriously, I've looked everywhere, searches, etc. I couldn't seem to find it in the short kit section of the Hartford site either. Bob (?) seems to be moving the company forward, and that's fine. If I could at least get the name of the kit it might help me while I continue to search. I think it was one of the last kits I noticed and was priced around $495. It appeared to be some sort of maintenence car with "canvas-appearing" drapes. The kit was classified as advanced. I remember trying to keep up with some of the builds and one inventive guy had used kleenex wet with a white glue mixture to keep it holding its form and appearing more like canvas.

So, if anyone has a clue I would sure appreciate a pic or two or a chance to find a kit - long or short! I hope I put this post in the right place.

Sincerely, 

Greg O


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Greg O, 

I think that may be a Barnhart Log Loader, which was $495. in late 2004. If you put that into Google there is a reasonable amount of information on them. The NGSLG magazine had a plan of one in the '1989 Sep/Oct issue on p19 as well. 

Very basically it was a steam powered excavator style unit on a short flatcar so it could be moved about. 


Here is a link that shows the old Hartford kit 

http://www.quisenberrystation.com/Hartford/passanger_&_utility.htm 

Yours Peter.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to MLS Greg! If you can't find the Hartford MOW kit, Phil's Narrow Gauge has 5 different D&RGW MOW kits. I have built several of his freight car kits and they are quite detailed and produce a very nice end product. All of the wooden parts are cut to size. He also has decals for his cars. If you go to his site you will see his kits and a photo gallery of finished kits that some of us have made.

Phil's Narrow Gauge 

Chuck

30' reefer kit











40' reefer kit









PS If the kit you are interested in is the log loader he doesn't have it.


----------



## ermd (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you guys very much. I recognize the photo, Peter (second from the bottom). I believe that may indeed be the kit I was searching for. I don't spot hanging canvas drapes, but that may have been a kitbash by someone. I also may be able to score a copy of the build instructions from someone. Anyway allow me to again express my gratitude for your timely response to my question. I'm looking forward to being a part of your site! Chuck, PNG does look very nice. It will be nice for a rookie like me to have the wood already cut. 
Sincerely, Greg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg O

Maybe the following will be of help to you. The information is no longer valid for Hartford Products, but it is a historical reference. Feel free to download a copy if you like.









Hartford Products - Historical - Kit Reference (PDF 1018KB)[/b]


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so glad you asked, Greg! That's a great reference for scratch building, Steve! Thanks for sharing it! 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## ermd (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'll be happy to pass along any other reference materials that happen to turn up. 

Greg


----------



## ermd (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, guys (and ladies),

Thanks again for the help with the above topic I raised concerning Barnhart loaders. I searched out some of the scattered archival builds I could scrape up and took your suggestions. I couldn't find the exact photo I was some smitten with (the guy who uosed kleenex with watered down white glue - what creativity!), but I found the set of magazines from: Narrow Gauge and Short line Gazette. All 5 mags came yest so I haven't had time to look any through but the first two. Since I'm not a technical animal llike you geniuses, I found the lack of specific parts names and lack of parts list somewhat confusing.

However, I read somewhere that the people who originally purchased the Hartford business might have the hardware parts still around. It sounds like a long shot, but you never know. Does anyone know how I might reach them, or did Bob Hartford buy the business back from them with all the inventory? I'm sure he's about sick and tired of hearing from people like me

By the way, I found a build somewhere in the forums by Maculsay which was marvelous. Well ducumented also. I may wind up trying to follow his closely. I love challenges like this and I'm not a quitter, but if I have to drop a concrete block on it at some point and use it as one of those trashed and abandoned pieces of equipment you guys talk about rusting away in some field I guess that's an option as well!

Sincerely, Greg


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, You wont find anything for the Barnhart from the interm owners of Hartford. Believe me I tried for years as I have a Barnhart kit. Bob has some parts for the loader but it was done in 1:24 many years ago and was not rerun. So anything left over really is old and limited. Someday I'll finish mine but don't know when. I've for the chassis, boom and started on the superstructure of the cab. Long way to go still. 

Here is Bobs new site http://shop.hartfordproducts.com/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Matt Vogt on 22 Jan 2013 07:08 PM 
I'm so glad you asked, Greg! That's a great reference for scratch building, Steve! Thanks for sharing it! 

Take care, 
Matt 

While the Barnhart Loader is a problem child, note that most of the kits pictured in Steve's great reference doc are still available from Hartford as 'short kits'. They have all the parts except the wood, and the instructions tell you wood sizes so you can cut them yourself.


----------



## ermd (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi, Chuck, 

I did check out Phil's NG. Very nice. I don't know why I have to be so insistent on doing things the hard way! Thank you all for your input. 
Thanks for the help everyone. 

Sincerely. Greg


----------



## M T Head (Jan 7, 2008)

Greg 

There is currently a Hartford barnhart log loader kit on ebay with an ending date of 15 Feb 2013 at: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hartford-Pr...993160?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3cceb4ccc8 

Jeff E.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Greg:

I have one of these Hartford Log Loader kits unstarted mint in the box I can help you with if you are interested in obtaining one....I now model in 7/8" scale and as a result this Hartford kit has become surplus to my needs...Please contact me directly offline if interested. 

Best Regards,
Cliff

Cliff Ward
Cary, North Carolina


----------

